# Entering France from Geneva



## wicec123 (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone!

Is it possible to enter France for a non-EU person, on a Working holiday visa from Geneva airport?

Thanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What country are you from? And what country issued your working holiday visa?


----------



## wicec123 (2 mo ago)

South Korea, and the visa is issued for France. The question is, if I am going to France,can I land on Geneva airpot?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

That should be OK. Geneva is within the Schengen zone, so technically, the stamp you get in the passport to validate your visa will be what counts for the next steps.


----------



## ToutesDirections (Apr 27, 2021)

It's been a while but last time I was there the Geneva airport has a door for going to France in one direction and another door for going to Switzerland. So you can choose in the airport. It's literally on the border.


----------

